# New project



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

hey guys i recently picked up a new project for 100 bucks with a newer 17.5 hp engine on it. let me know what you think.and what mods i should doo to it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great name! *RALLY!*


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like you got heck of good deal, :thumbsup:

Maybe front and back bumper.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

what do you think would be the best option for an exhaust stack or side pipe??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well here's some ideas...


go with either stacks










or dual side pipes










Have fun either way!!

And thanks to the lads that built these babies, who ever you are!!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

hhaah thanks lol those rigs are sweet


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It would make a good little hotrod mower.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

yahh the plan is to make it fast


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anymore updates Chris?


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice machine! I have a red Rally, looks identical. I put a 19.5 HP twin cylinder B&S, changed pulleys, moved the axle, and made open headers. Only goes 25 MPH though. That will change when I find some extra time.

The last one I built went 45 mph, and without suspension, turning had to be done very wide!


I think I'm gonna try to lower mine when I find the time. That will help lowering the center of gravity for better/safer turning maneuvers.

Whatever you do, keep us posted!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Do u think u could send me some pictures I'm trying to make an exhaust for mine is your transaxel locked ??


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's nothing special, but sure, here they are. They are the stock pipes pulled out of the muffler that goes in that rectangular hole in the frame. I switched the sides and bent them slightly to face out.

And no, the axle isn't locked. Since this axle was working fine, I left it alone. In the future when I get time to lower the machine, I will probably weld the gears together.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ohh ok is it super loud?


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty loud yes, its completely open. I imagine it can only get louder with larger pipes.

I plan to change those, and make it dual dual exhaust to the back, like on a truck


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

thats awesome ill put some pics up when i get mine done


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

hey guys soo i finally got the straight pipe done heres what it looks like .Also some pictures of the other day


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice! How loud is it? I see you made a deflector, help with sound, heat, or gases?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I looked at the pictures and it sure looks stuck in the last two. Was you able to get it out by itself?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe time for front bumper help lift rider when off road tractoring.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Yah a front bumper is next .and it s not to heavy so I was Abel to get it out.its pretty loud and I put the heat reflector the soo it would direct the heat away from my foot .Eventually I want to go duals on both sides


----------

